# Sleep Apnea and Medicare



## reichtina320 (May 9, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if there are any surgeries that Medicare will cover for patient's that want to correct their sleep apnea?

thanks


----------



## elenax (May 12, 2008)

I work for an ASC and some procedures code from the series of 312XX are covered by medicare and this codes are also related to DX 780.57

hope this helps!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 18, 2008)

My Medicicare carrier covers UPPP (42145) with Dx. 327.23


----------

